# Nikkor 28mm 1:3.5 Need to know asap



## LarryMartin830 (May 14, 2009)

Dose any one have any info on this i kinda need to know if its a wide angel... i have like an hour i may get it to add to my collection :lmao:


----------



## Dwig (May 14, 2009)

LarryMartin830 said:


> Dose any one have any info on this i kinda need to know if its a wide angel...



What camera are you going to use it on. The choice of camera determines whether 28mm is a wide-angle or not.


----------



## LarryMartin830 (May 14, 2009)

Dwig said:


> What camera are you going to use it on. The choice of camera determines whether 28mm is a wide-angle or not.


Nikon D40


----------



## LarryMartin830 (May 14, 2009)

i got my answer sorry this can be deleted


----------



## Dwig (May 14, 2009)

LarryMartin830 said:


> i got my answer sorry this can be deleted



Hopefully the answer you recieved is correct. A 28mm lens on a D40, an APS-c or DX format body, would be a "normal" lens. Its focal length, 28mm, is close to the diagonal measure of the image area, the sensor. 

The various Nikkor 28mm f/3.5 lenses are billed as "wide-angles" by Nikon because they were designed to be used on the larger 24x36mm "full frame" film format. When used on that format their focal length is approximately 2/3rds of the image diagonal resulting in a moderately wide field of view.


----------



## LarryMartin830 (May 14, 2009)

Dwig said:


> Hopefully the answer you recieved is correct. A 28mm lens on a D40, an APS-c or DX format body, would be a "normal" lens. Its focal length, 28mm, is close to the diagonal measure of the image area, the sensor.
> 
> The various Nikkor 28mm f/3.5 lenses are billed as "wide-angles" by Nikon because they were designed to be used on the larger 24x36mm "full frame" film format. When used on that format their focal length is approximately 2/3rds of the image diagonal resulting in a moderately wide field of view.


yeah i got the right answer but thank you for the info


----------



## KmH (May 16, 2009)

LarryMartin830 said:


> i got my answer sorry this can be deleted


Sorry is right. Can't even bother with a capitol i.

You don't want anyone else to benefit from your question? 

User! :greenpbl:


----------



## LarryMartin830 (May 17, 2009)

KmH said:


> Sorry is right. Can't even bother with a capitol i.
> 
> You don't want anyone else to benefit from your question?
> 
> User! :greenpbl:


lol your funny


----------

